

Show HN: We built a site to help you find the best neighborhoods to stay at - fozzieBoston
http://www.villy.co/

======
fozzieBoston
Hi HN! we just launched Villy and I wanted to post it here to get your
feedback on it. For context - we are a team of two working out of the Harvard
Innovation Lab, and bootstrapped the site so far.

The idea behind Villy is to use personalized recommendations and curated data
to help you find the best neighborhood and hotel when you travel to a new
city.

Tell us what you think!

------
girinambari
Nice and crispy design. Only two suggestions I have are 1) Recommendation page
has too much information 2) May be using some colors to grab attention to
important section of text. Good luck!

------
exslacker
wow great work! i was looking for like 10 minutes to find a flaw but coulndt.
good luck, i hope to see more cities or it would be interesting to scale it up
and it could suggest me a city by my preferences.

